# Devils Lake Fishing Report 5/21



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Welcome tournament participants to the Lake Region. From us at Ed's we wish 
everyone the best of luck!!!

Weather continues to hold down water temps on the lake and this is making 
fishing a bit tougher than normal for this time of year. Things are improving 
each day though. Anglers are reporting their best success in the afternoons 
when water temps rise. For walleyes, anglers have been jigging the bridges of 
the Mauvee and Six Mile Bay, or cranking or pitching jigs in the shallower 
water. Sand or gravel areas have been better than the weedy areas, but as the 
weeds start to turn green the cattail areas will pick up steam. The better 
places this past week have been Pelican Lake, the shallower bays of the Flats, 
Doc Hagens, Mission Bay, and Penny Bay. Jigs tipped with plastic, shad raps, 
countdowns, husky jerks, and small tail dancers have all been producing fish. 
Pike fishing's been pretty hot with fish being caught in the same areas as the 
walleyes. White bass are starting to bite in Six Mile and anglers are also 
finding some smaller pockets of bass mixed throughout the lake. Good Luck & 
Good Fishing!!!


----------

